# Field archery and BEST



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

I may be a bit naive but what is the BEST technique? 

I take it that it's a little different than the "Grip it and Rip it" technique?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Probably nobody.....

It's not even considered as a good method in FITA by many circles.


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

Unless you're talking specifically about NFAA field, then you might get more responses if you post this in the FITA forum. There are FITA archers who use the B.E.S.T. method and shoot FITA field archery.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

i'm thinking not enough archers have been through the BEST teachings, not to say there is a small number of those been-being taught, but compared to the every day joes, the percentages are probably very low. 
on a personal note, it is a goal of mine to be taught.... i'm just not ready to commit fully at this time; i like to shoot compound just as much as OR- and not ready to put the trainy wheels down just yet.....


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Me and the Navy guy still don't know what the BEST method is...:angry:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

carlosii said:


> Me and the Navy guy still don't know what the BEST method is...:angry:




```

```

Mr C. no disrespect in anyway, but your post is very funny.....and perfect use of the icon...

the best technique yields at least +1 of your PB... :shade:


----------



## flungshui (Nov 3, 2009)

*shooting style*

For some reason I can't post an active link but here's the URL.
archery.berkeley.edu/decal/besthandout.pdf


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

My coach teaches the BEST method and works with USA Archery's Jr Dream Team in Chula Vista. He incorporates BEST teachings into his compound coaching methods also.

Coach Lee uses the BEST method for the Olympic team training.


----------



## sundevilmike (Mar 27, 2007)

BEST stands for, Biomechanical Efficient Shooting Technique. It is the method of shooting taught by USA Olympic Archery Coach Kisik Lee

http://www.kslinternationalarchery.com/index.html


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

I have always used my best technique for shooting FIELD----but to score better I somtimes need to change it a little----some times a lot----

So have fun--and good shoot'n


----------



## watermedic23 (Aug 23, 2006)

I have always used my best technique for shooting FIELD----but to score better I sometimes need to change it a little----some times a lot----

:set1_rolf2:very funny there:set1_rolf2:


----------



## feildfool (Jul 22, 2009)

*target audience NFAA Field archers*



Arcus said:


> Unless you're talking specifically about NFAA field, then you might get more responses if you post this in the FITA forum. There are FITA archers who use the B.E.S.T. method and shoot FITA field archery.



Sorry I've been too busy this week.......
Yes, I did intend to ask NFAA Field shooters if they use or tried using Biomechanical Efficient Shooting Technique fully expecting some to not be aware of B.E.S.T. At the outdoor nationals it's pretty hard to see other competitors other than your foursome, one group ahead, and one group behind. But, I did notice a couple of kids with recurves (but I didn't get to see which style of shooting they were doing).


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Biomechanics is biomechanics. Does it really matter if its field, or spots or 3D.

I incorporate BEST on my indoor. I have not got to try it in the field or 3d yet.


----------



## longbowguy (Nov 14, 2004)

OK, I will try again to reply--I have several times had longish replies disappear on this site, one of them to your question. Yes, I have applied BEST to barebow field and 3D, with both longbow and target recurve. Mostly I compete with longbow and wooden arrows. First, the BEST and traditional target methods will likely lead you to a longer draw length, so you will need a lighter bow. The increase in draw length will likely be two to four inches, maybe more. So you will likely need a bow with a nominal draw weight in the middle thirties as you may draw it to forty or more. The better biomechanical position will enable you to handle a good weight at your draw length but that will likely be more than the nominal 28 inches. I draw about 31 inches and my five foot six wife draws over 28.

This produces a lot of arrow speed and a lengthy point on range. This in turn affects aiming method. My point on distance is nearly 55 yards so my gap at 30 yards in three and a half or four feet, too large for convenient gap or point of aim aiming. So I aim instinctively, or use the secondary vision method, out to about 45 yards. Beyond that I use the gap method, or sometimes point of aim if need be at the moment. 

At 20 yards and other short range targets I use purely instinctive, focussing on the spot I intend to hit and mostly ignoring the arrow and the sight picture with my conscious mind. The subconscious, of course, sees and uses it. This can work well- I am at my best against the field at the longer distances, but have won a number of indoor championships at 20 yards.

The BEST method works best for me at the longer distances as I can get consistantly strong shots with consistant elevation out to 70 yards and more. 80 yards and more are hard to aim well with a side of face anchor as your bow hand blocks your line of sight and you must use whatever sighting references you can find.

The mid ranges, around 30 to 35 yards are tough to learn as the sight gap is so large. I handled that by starting and ending each practice session at 30 yards for a year and a half. Now I generally gain on the field at 30 yards.

As an aside: I often shoot at the Air Force Academy range in Colorado Springs, also home to the Olympic Training Center. One day an Olympic coach came over to ask how I learned to shoot a longbow the way I did. I replied that I read about the BEST system and some of Dr. Kisik Lee's work, just as he had. - lbg


----------



## Saint555 (Dec 5, 2008)

feildfool said:


> Sorry I've been too busy this week.......
> Yes, I did intend to ask NFAA Field shooters if they use or tried using Biomechanical Efficient Shooting Technique fully expecting some to not be aware of B.E.S.T. At the outdoor nationals it's pretty hard to see other competitors other than your foursome, one group ahead, and one group behind. But, I did notice a couple of kids with recurves (but I didn't get to see which style of shooting they were doing).


My draw length INCREASED by at least an inch since I started using BEST method, due to improvement of my alignment and posture. My score went down first due to form breaking, but now my score is steadily coming back to normal again. Problem with pulling through the clicker in a tournament is now a thing of the past. BEST method would benefit both recurve and compound shooting, specially if you shoot with strong back tension.


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

I, too, am interested in learning the compound version. Not only are the best young FITA shooters using it, it's spilling over into other sport disciplines, especially shooting sports.


----------

